# Gonna miss the Fire...



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Well honestly I never went to a game, but it is sad that it didn't work out in Portland.


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

Indeed it is... I hope they will have more teams next year & maybe back in Portland  I hope...


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I keep trying to become a Connecticut Suns fan to fill the void left by the Fire - to no avail. I don't like the coaching staff, the team, etc. Heck - I might like the casino! Maybe I should go check it out!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I am only going to miss the Fire,because we could say we have more then 1 pro sports team in this city. I am all for NHL,MLB,NFL to Portland...BRING IT ON!


----------



## stormaniac (May 3, 2003)

*No more road trips...*

Some of my favorite Storm related experiences were the road trips we took to Portland. Spot the Fire Dog was one of the best team mascots in the league and it was great to have him as a nemesis. If the Fire had been given a chance to survive (if Paul Allen can drop a few million to build the EMP in Seattle and add in a freakin' Sci-Fi museum wing, he could have handled the Fire even if they were losing money), I think the Fire/Storm rivalry could have become one of the best in the WNBA.

Now we'll never know.

Sigh. And no, flying to LA or Sacramento just isn't the same.

Scott


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: No more road trips...*



> Originally posted by <b>stormaniac</b>!
> Some of my favorite Storm related experiences were the road trips we took to Portland. Spot the Fire Dog was one of the best team mascots in the league and it was great to have him as a nemesis. If the Fire had been given a chance to survive (if Paul Allen can drop a few million to build the EMP in Seattle and add in a freakin' Sci-Fi museum wing, he could have handled the Fire even if they were losing money), I think the Fire/Storm rivalry could have become one of the best in the WNBA.
> 
> Now we'll never know.
> ...


Even though the Fire LOST that final game in Seattle last year, it was an AWESOME GAME to attend. I was shocked when I saw fans lined up forever to get into the game. The atmosphere that night was incredible! I also spent my 40th Birthday in Seattle for the Fire/Storm Match Up in June of last year. It is a shame the rivalry is gone. 

Spot the Fire Dog was the best. I am not too big a fan of Dopler (did I even spell that right?). He is just a little too dorky for me! 

You guys take care of your Fire transplants. I know lots of former Fire fans that are now Storm fans. We expect BIG things this year!


----------

